# Looking for a cutter to cut screen protectors



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi
Currently i am looking for a vinyl or a die cut machine to cut Mobile screen protectors. 
I have never seen or use such machine before so i am totally clueless.

Right now it seems that only die cut machine will fully cut it out?

Vinyl cutter does not seem to fully cut it out, they seem to cut halfway only.

As seen from videos.

If its die cut i would probably get the quickutz

If its the vinyl cutter im still looking around.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm still new to the vinyl cutters but i would think if you turn the force pressure up it would cut all the way through it.don't know how long the cutting strip will last but i think you could cut them.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you were going to cut all the way through using a vinyl cutter you would need to use a backing of some kind like what is use when cutting scrapbooking paper. It will also depend on how many you will be cutting. If you are cutting a few hundred a week (vinyl cutter) or a few hundred thousand a week (die cutter) !


----------



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks corel, from what you said it seems die cutters are stronger?
Also die cutters seems to be better investment.From what i read. Also the software is so much easier for a idiot like me.
Vinly cutter,i just dun know how to cut and the investments are high .


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

ntbstore said:


> Thanks corel, from what you said it seems die cutters are stronger?
> Also die cutters seems to be better investment.From what i read. Also the software is so much easier for a idiot like me.
> Vinly cutter,i just dun know how to cut and the investments are high .


You're welcome! Just keep in mind you will need a die for each size you need to cut! This will also add to the cost. 
CW


----------



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

I decided to go for a digital template, those call silo something. Having a die will take up to much space.If not silo its a vinyl. .


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

ntbstore said:


> I decided to go for a digital template, those call silo something. Having a die will take up to much space.If not silo its a vinyl. .


A digital Template.... how will you cut it?


----------



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

with a cutter? Same idea as vinyl, with the ever changing models for phone, using a die just isn every economical, not to mention i have to find just to cut it .


----------



## custombuilt15 (Feb 10, 2011)

hi ntbstore
how are you getting the templates for the phones themselves?


----------



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

well a update, a craft robo is not going to make it, gonna try looking for a creation cutter this time.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You might want to look at a GCC Expert 24 with a table attachment. That should cover what you are looking to do.


----------



## Badjer (Feb 14, 2010)

-ioline 300- would work


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Badjer said:


> -ioline 300- would work


If he wants to spend $7000 to do this.


----------



## ntbstore (Apr 21, 2011)

to big for my room also @[email protected]


----------



## rhho (Oct 17, 2013)

this thread is from 2011, but anyway, i tried cutting a larger screen protector (for notebooks) to cut smaller screen protector for tablets using vinyl cutter, and while it cuts through, it didnt work the way i initially thought.
Maybe due to the thickness of the material of the screen protector it actually opens the protective film on the edges due to uneven edge surface. I read you will need a laser cutter for this purpose.

Cheers


----------

